# Hey Yanks!



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Have a great day today! :icon_smile:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes indeed. Sit and ponder on what a dreadful shortsighted mistake your ancestors made.........


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Why? What's going on today? Am I missing something?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Now now Shaver dear boy, play nice.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

One hundred years ago today!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

On the 4th July 1845 - Henry David Thoreau moved into his shack on Walden Pond. 

Thoreau was a first rate American. :icon_smile:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Depressing days for the South, Lee acknowledges defeat at Gettysburg, and Pemberton surrenders at Vicksburg.

https://www.documentarist.com/field-where-general-reynolds-fell-gettysburg-pennsylvania-1863-july

https://www.38thms.50megs.com/history/page3/history-c.htm


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Have a good Independence day.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Three Ovens Working...
.... the beef brisket has been slow roasting for a few hours at this point, and the Memphis dry rub ribs are next on the agenda. The wife's pulling the final batch of baked treats from the oven and must put the finishing touches on a huge batch of potato salad. Attendance at the obligatory Independence Day Parade at 1030 hours (local) and hosting 10 (or so) adults and five grand kids later in the day, we're going to celebrate this anniversary of our freedom from those oppressive Brits (LOL, what say you, Chouan?) properly.....by eating, of course!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Remembering, of course, to give thanks to your French and Spanish allies, who allowed you to win........
Have fun.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Have a great day today! :icon_smile:


And to you, Admiral Butler. I'll blow something up in your honor.

Shaver, where *you *reside, you're not missing a thing

Chouan, much of the South didn't celebrate July 4th officially until the Spanish-American War. My Mother's side were Loyalist Scots, got over it though.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Chouan said:


> Remembering, of course, to give thanks to your French and Spanish allies, who allowed you to win........
> Have fun.


Allowed, Hell, the French were *most* of it there at the end, and we stiffed them on the money they lent, no small reason for the French Revolution (French gov't being broke, that is). They only got paid well into the 1800s


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

Yet, we borrowed heavily to buy a huge parcel from France in 1803, which opened up the rest of the continent.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Three Ovens Working...
> .... the beef brisket has been slow roasting for a few hours at this point, and the Memphis dry rub ribs are next on the agenda. The wife's pulling the final batch of baked treats from the oven and must put the finishing touches on a huge batch of potato salad.


Man, that makes me feel really hungry, looks good. How did the festivities go Eagle? Any scandals and drunkenness?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Thank gawd there was no public drunkenness, but a fair amount of Sam Adam's brew did seem to disappear. The beef brisket is gone and perhaps just a few odd rib bones are scattered about, as evidence of the pigs investment in the success of our festivities. All seemed to enjoy themselves rather thoroughly, although I am somewhat concerned about the gastronomical judgement of a few of the grand kids, as they decided to forgo the barbecue in lieu of grilled hot dogs! :crazy: 

Thanks for asking, my friend.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Defense of Ft McHenry;

O say can you see by the dawn's early light,
What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming,
Whose broad stripes and bright stars through the perilous fight,
O'er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming?
And the rockets' red glare, the bombs bursting in air,
Gave proof through the night that our flag was still there;
O say does that star-spangled banner yet wave,
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave?

On the shore dimly seen through the mists of the deep,
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes,
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep,
As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses?
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam,
In full glory reflected now shines in the stream:
'Tis the star-spangled banner, O! long may it wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

And where is that band who so vauntingly swore
That the havoc of war and the battle's confusion,
A home and a country, should leave us no more?
Their blood has washed out their foul footsteps' pollution.
No refuge could save the hireling and slave
From the terror of flight, or the gloom of the grave:
And the star-spangled banner in triumph doth wave,
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave.

O thus be it ever, when freemen shall stand
Between their loved home and the war's desolation.
Blest with vict'ry and peace, may the Heav'n rescued land
Praise the Power that hath made and preserved us a nation!
Then conquer we must, when our cause it is just,
And this be our motto: "In God is our trust."
And the star-spangled banner in triumph shall wave
O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!

Francis Scott Key[SUP]

USA!! USA!! USA!![/SUP]


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Great days for America, however.



Chouan said:


> Depressing days for the South, Lee acknowledges defeat at Gettysburg, and Pemberton surrenders at Vicksburg.
> 
> https://www.documentarist.com/field-where-general-reynolds-fell-gettysburg-pennsylvania-1863-july
> 
> https://www.38thms.50megs.com/history/page3/history-c.htm


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The Defense of Ft McHenry;
> 
> O say can you see by the dawn's early light,
> What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming,
> ...


It is a beautiful song woulda. You may have missed this delightful version I posted whilst you were 'on holiday'. Give it a watch I reckon it will appeal https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...reatest-Living-American&p=1418054#post1418054


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1011243_535483659845382_725746662_n.jpg

On 4th July I always remember the many Irish Butlers and Grimes in America that fought for the Americans in the Revolution

General Richard Butler - Irish aristrocrat- (his father Thomas had served in the British army) - family moved to US from Ireland in 1748. Richard was commissioned into the Continental Army in 1776 ) "_At the victory dinner for his officers, George Washington raised his glass and toasted, "The Butlers and their five sons!"
_

And remember those that later fought in the U.S. Civil War; and remember the Irish-Americans that helped the Fenians and later the IRB, most famously of course the Long Fella, Eamon de Valera.


----------

